# How to filter only II Tug reviews?



## truth1ness (Nov 26, 2014)

I just signed up for a TUG membership and the reviews are great. However, one thing I'm finding annoying is that I can't filter the list of resorts to show only II resorts. I know there is an option for the Top 10 II Resorts, but what about when I'm looking at all the other resorts in other regions? This seems like a pretty basic thing, is there some obvious way to do this that I'm just not seeing?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 26, 2014)

At the end of the resort name is a code in parentheses.  II codes are alphabetical, RCI codes are numeic.


----------



## truth1ness (Nov 26, 2014)

And how about Wyndham, Hyatt, Hilton, Starwood, Diamond, or other resorts that may or may not be in those? You can kind of manually filter in your head with the codes but this is not really good. If your bank mixed all your account transactions together you could sort them out in your head looking at the titles but that's a terrible UI experience.


----------

